# New Zealand wants South Africans



## Hooked (12/7/18)

http://www.capetownetc.com/news/new-zealand-wants-south-africans-with-these-skills/

New Zealand has updated their skills and job shortage list along with their Global Impact Visa (GIV – aimed at only 400 individuals per year). With the prospect of being able to work abroad a tempting option for many, the New Zealand government has listed the immediate and long term job opportunities for South Africans with a new *online tool*. (The link is in the article)

Various occupations are also listed in the article.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/7/18)

@incredible_hullk care to share your thoughts on New Zealands employment opportunities?


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/7/18)

@Clouds4Days i was in a NZ for almost 2 months ... views are simple there NZ first especially at qualified level

As a CA it was no go 

If you are younger much better chance but as a senior level person very tough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/7/18)

I would never qualify even with my skills - apparently they are very strict in screening candidates. My sister and her husband were lucky to get in.

Besides, I'm better off in the UK or USA because of long term public support for the deaf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/7/18)

Whilst I was there it was clear that they are good at what I would term “economic tourism”

Get people in for periods of time in search of jobs etc results in monetary inflows

As South Africans living in the burbs we are living like royalty and I’m not even in a wealthy area

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (14/7/18)

There are heaps of Saffas here, especially in Auckland. Can't go out without hearing Afrikaans spoken by a random in the shops or on the street. Majority of work seems to be in trades (electricians/plumbers/carpenters etc), but there is a lot of opportunity in all sectors.

IT is pretty locked down by Asian immigrants, I work as a Web Developer for a CRO Agency and got 5 interviews in my first week of applying. So the market is pretty good in my personal experience.

As for living in NZ, it's by far the best decision me and my wife have made so far in our lives. In terms of quality of life, safety and freedom, but also financially we are much better off than we were in SA.

If you have the qualifications that will lead to Residency (this is very important), come on over and live life like it's supposed to be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

